# TC plants storage?



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey.
So I will be getting a couple of TC plants (40 pots) and since I cant plant all of these in a day or two. Can someone guide me as how to keep them for a few weeks without killing them.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

just leave them in their containers at room temp and run daylight bulbs over them. You can use shop lights or led lights, keep in mind it does not need to be as bright as in the aquarium because there's no water/other stuff to reduce PAR.


----------

